# Platinum on top of Klasse SG



## metalmann (Apr 8, 2003)

This is a pic a week later of one coat of klasse underneath three coats of Platinum.

It seems to be just as deep as the blackfire with more of a wet look.

Supposedly it is going to last longer as the Blackfire looses some of its slickness after washing the car a couple of times.


----------



## metalmann (Apr 8, 2003)

*Another pic*

Here it is in my garage!


----------



## metalmann (Apr 8, 2003)

*Another pic*

Here it is in my garage


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

very nice...I've been using 3 coats of Klasse followed by one coat of Mequire's Carnuba....its great and has lasted a long time. I'm ready to strip it all and do Klasse AIO, followed by SG, and then Carnuba.


----------



## metalmann (Apr 8, 2003)

*How often do you wash your car?*

The carnuba, any carnuba washes off quickly & melts off in high heat such as texas summers whereas the platinum will not.

I have used P21s in the past & it is not as deep or shiny as the platinum over klasse sealant glaze.

here is yet another pic.


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

I wash it at least weekly...but my car is garaged during the day unless I'm driving it. Hard to tell how long the carnuba itself lasts, because I have the SG beneath it, but I think it lasts about 2 months. The SG protects the finish and the Carnuba gives it a little extra shine. Never seen Carnuba melting off a car even out in the desert with 100F plus temps. Works well for me. What is Platinum by the way? Synthetic wax?


----------



## ChuckD (Apr 4, 2003)

*Car looks great!*

BMW black is picky about the wax put on it. Some waxes leave the black finish lacking luster and depth.

Is that a new antennae too?

Car looks great!


----------



## metalmann (Apr 8, 2003)

*Here is there url.*

it is great!

http://www.4starplatinum.com/

PS It looks the same as blackfire but i have used both & it is not.


----------



## kmurph (Mar 31, 2003)

I thought that carnauba was only supposed to be applied over the AIO - not the SG. I thought there is the possibility of clouding...I've used P21S over AIO and have been very happy with the results. The AIO shine is very bright and mirror-like while the P21S adds nice depth.


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

kmurph said:


> *I thought that carnauba was only supposed to be applied over the AIO - not the SG. I thought there is the possibility of clouding...I've used P21S over AIO and have been very happy with the results. The AIO shine is very bright and mirror-like while the P21S adds nice depth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem at all with carnuba over SG. AIO is more of a cleaner and polish than it is a protectant, that's why its a good idea to use SG over the AIO. I think the clouding results from incorrect application (mostly from using too much SG...only 2ozs per coat max)


----------



## kmurph (Mar 31, 2003)

So you don't think there would be any problems starting off with a coat of AIO followed by several coats of SG and then top it off with several coats of P21S? Just wondering because I give it a try....my car is due for its Spring cleaning. I recently used AIO/SG on my wife's black Honda Accord and liked the results (very mirror-like) and I image that the carnauba might add even more depth.


----------



## metalmann (Apr 8, 2003)

*The less the better!*

SG, use a spray bottle to apply in very little amounts & you will be much happier!

If you have any residuals, just put some final gloss spray on a rag & wipe offexcess. It comes off easy.


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

kmurph said:


> *So you don't think there would be any problems starting off with a coat of AIO followed by several coats of SG and then top it off with several coats of P21S? Just wondering because I give it a try....my car is due for its Spring cleaning. I recently used AIO/SG on my wife's black Honda Accord and liked the results (very mirror-like) and I image that the carnauba might add even more depth. *


Yeap, no problem it all....have seen it discussed many times on several detailing forums and is essentially what I did last time sans the AIO. AIO supposedly is an excellent base for the SG....otherwise SG can be kind of picky about having a perfectly clean paint...ie. no wax residue. I'd wash the car with Dawn dish soap prior to the AIO, to help clean off the old wax. I'm about ready to do the exact same thing, but with Mequire's wax at the end. Yes, the carnuba adds even more shine and depth than the SG alone. Only issue is that you need to fully remove the wax before applying another coat of SG


----------



## metalmann (Apr 8, 2003)

*Correct!*

That is why platinum is a much better alternative b/c it lasts 4x as long & puts that same deep finish on the paint & feels like silk for weeks afterwards.

PS Bonus: You can apply s/g over the platinum but I would just use another coat of platinum instead.

PSS this combo of s/g & platinum over it is the best I've seen yet & is easy to apply & stays on way longer than carnuba could hope too & I was a devout user of P21s before trying Zaino then blackfire #2, then Klasse & now this combo is by far the best!

PSS please someone else try this combo & post about it besides shep because the 2 of us know it is the sh*t!


----------



## kmurph (Mar 31, 2003)

Thanks for the suggestions! With regards to removing wax - I do currently use Dawn to remove wax but I assume it will not probably remove the SG or AIO. Is there anything that will remove SG or AIO other than a clay bar?


----------

